# the BOTTLE game!



## Alaska (Aug 2, 2011)

this is charades for bottles. 
 the person to guess the correct bottle, gets to describe the next bottle to be guessed. 


 ill start, with a simple one. [8|]

 im little, my color is always down, ill help you with your headache.. i dont have a pontil.. and once upon a time, diggers did not keep me!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 2, 2011)

That's a cool idea!! [] I'll let someone else guess, while I effervesce..


----------



## epackage (Aug 2, 2011)

This post makes me wanna Snooze with a backwards "Z", I'll await the guesses..[8D]


----------



## peejrey (Aug 2, 2011)

I won't answer right now....I'm feeling kinda "blue"....[&o]


----------



## Alaska (Aug 3, 2011)

nobody? i wanna see this thing get goin!


----------



## towhead (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok, is it Bromo?  -Julie


----------



## Bottles R Us (Aug 3, 2011)

It's a Bromo Seltzer!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok, I'll start another...

 You can always rely on me... Your organs can count on my SAFEty... $20 you'll now have to pay... Amber color throughout the day...


----------



## Blackglass (Aug 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Ok, I'll start another...
> 
> You can always rely on me... Your organs can count on my SAFEty... $20 you'll now have to pay... Amber color throughout the day...


 
 It's a Warners Safe Cure!

 Here's one:

 I'm usualy somewhat large and square-ish, with a pontil I have not
 I cure many ailments, with a name of precious metal and what an arrow does to a heart


----------



## towhead (Aug 3, 2011)

hmmm....precious metal....Gold, Silver....  Arrow does to a heart?  pierce?   I dunno -Julie


----------



## Alaska (Aug 3, 2011)

dr pierces golden medical discovery?!


----------



## Blackglass (Aug 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Alaska
> 
> dr pierces golden medical discovery?!


 

 Good job, you're right!


----------



## Alaska (Aug 4, 2011)

by the kings decree.. there are many imposters of me..


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 4, 2011)

Turlington's Balsam Of Life! Hm...

 My creator was in the forest... Yellow babies make me the sorest... My taste is one that thou deplorest.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2011)

Wisharts Pine tree tar cordial


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 4, 2011)

I take away your ailments that cause pain, and I supposedly cure a lot of ailments.  They started making me in Vermont.  I go pretty well with egg salad []


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Wisharts Pine tree tar cordialÂ


 
 It was Atwood's Jaundice Bitters... [8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 4, 2011)

Okay, here is a second one I thought of.  

 When I'm feeling cursed,
 I take a drink.
 Suddenly, my skin is pink.
 My woes are gone,
 my husband is great.
 And on top of that,
 I'm never late! []


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 4, 2011)

Oops, sorry Wheelah.  I missed the rules.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 4, 2011)

Cripes.  Alaska, not Wheelah.  Please pardon my mistake.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Cripes.Â  Alaska, not Wheelah.Â  Please pardon my mistake.


 
 It's fine, Liz. Er, Laur... Sorry. []


----------



## mainedigger (Aug 6, 2011)

Great game!

 Gold was not kept in this barrel by pirates in Conn.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Aug 6, 2011)

golden treasure


----------



## Alaska (Aug 8, 2011)

ding ding ding


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 8, 2011)

Okay, I'll go again... []

 I am named after a fish. Children love me for something I have inside, but I fear them. I have a jolly good accent. Cheerio!


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 8, 2011)

A Hiram Codd bottle?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 8, 2011)

Siiiiiiiii... [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 8, 2011)

I am a medicine bottle. My maker also made Venetian Horse Liniment. I was made in New York.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 9, 2011)

NO ONE?


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 9, 2011)

Gargling Oil?


----------



## Picklejar (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey red ginger I don't think anyone responded to yr second riddle, is it Lydia pinkham's?


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes, Picklejar.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 9, 2011)

Dr. S.I. Tobias' Pulmonic Life Syrup.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 10, 2011)

Whose turn is it?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 10, 2011)

I got one for you
  I am a funny colored bird , I am not seen very often I use to live in philadelphia


 []


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 10, 2011)

A puce eagle flask?   []


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 10, 2011)

I will try to make this one a little easier, as it isn't a very common bottle.  Look closely at the words for clues.

 Shaken, not stirred,
 is the name of this game.
 Rooted in history,
 this herbal mixture became.
 To help you relax, or catch a few z's,
 if you drank this, you would feel at ease.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGin[8D]ger
> 
> A puce eagle flask?


 Aderrrrrrrrrrrrrr 



 [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> I will try to make this one a little easier, as it isn't a very common bottle.Â  Look closely at the words for clues.
> 
> ...


 
 Just about every quack cure would make you feel at ease lol


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 10, 2011)

No s**t, Rick[]  But, this is an important clue to one of the ingredients in the bottle I am describing.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 10, 2011)

Maybe I need to re-phrase my rhyme.

 Shaken, not stirred, 
  is the name of this game. 
  Rooted in history, 
  this herbal mixture became. 
  To help you relax, or catch a few z's, 
  if you drank this, you would feel at ease.
 The key ingredient of this product, is still sold.
 Not in furniture stores, as one would think from its mold.


----------



## woody (Aug 10, 2011)

Shaker Valerian extract.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 10, 2011)

Way to go, Woody!  You got it!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 10, 2011)

Wisharts pine tree tar cordial


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 10, 2011)

I was going to say shaker fluid,buti thought  naaaaaaaa 
 Furniture store?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 10, 2011)

Here is a hard one. "I"ll kill you kid" that's a bottle talking

 []


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 10, 2011)

Mrs. Winslow's Soothing Syrup?


----------



## woody (Aug 10, 2011)

too easy...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> Mrs. Winslow's Soothing Syrup?


 
 yeah,when i said hard i meant easy []


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I was going to say shaker fluid,buti thought  naaaaaaaa
> Furniture store?


 
 You know, Shaker style furniture?


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 10, 2011)

This one isn't from prison,
 but don't be deceived,
 it won't the cure TB, 
 its consumer received.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh-------------no I dont know[] im not a furniture guru []


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 10, 2011)

Me neither lol.  Did you know the Shakers came from the Quakers?


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 11, 2011)

No guesses on the above clues?


----------



## Alaska (Aug 15, 2011)

heck if i know.. [:'(]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 15, 2011)

Not prison and consumer received?
 CHURCHhill consumption cure?


----------



## epackage (Aug 15, 2011)

Rikers Pulmonary Syrup....winner winner chicken dinner Red ???


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 15, 2011)

Schenck's Pulmonic Syrup


----------



## Alaska (Aug 15, 2011)

start off another one.. hmm

 do you have an ear for starches? 
 are you tall and bitter?


----------



## Blackglass (Aug 16, 2011)

National Bitters (ear of corn)?


----------



## epackage (Aug 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Schenck's Pulmonic Syrup


 BOOOOOOOOOOO   Rikers is a prison/jail, I want credit for THEE correct answer Red...[8D]


----------



## logueb (Aug 16, 2011)

I sound like a spice from a far away isle.
 A few sips of this will make you smile.
 Beware that too much will take all your money.
 And may even make you walk funny.


----------



## logueb (Aug 16, 2011)

OOPS.  Guess that I din't read the rules.  Sorry about that folks[:-]


----------



## Alaska (Aug 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Blackglass
> 
> National Bitters (ear of corn)?


 

 yea you got it[]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> I sound like a spice from a far away isle.
> A few sips of this will make you smile.
> ...


 
 Jamaican Ginger?


----------



## logueb (Aug 17, 2011)

Yep, I Guess that was too easy . So I guess it's your turn. Buster


----------

